# Can we fix this Subaru BRZ?



## detailersdomain (Sep 13, 2006)

Here we have a brand new Subaru BRZ that was a victim of a hit and run.

I'll let the photo speak for itself.










When the customer brought his car in I was extremely skeptical at the possibility of even cleaning it up, already providing him with my body shop's phone number to him. I ran my fingernail across the scratches and they were pretty deep and there were many.

He was quite upset so I told him I would give it a shot without any promises.

The tools and products used:

Rupes BigFoot LHR 15ES
Rupes BigFoot LHR 21ES
Sufbuf Pad 6 inch
Meguiar's Microfiber Cutting Disc 5.25 inch
Menzerna Fast Gloss 400










As you may or may not know I personally don't like to wetsand if I don't have to hence these were the tools and products I decided to use.

After a few passes with the Rupes with the microfiber cutting pad and fg400 we were able to most of the paint transfer out of the paint but it didn't look good.









Another angle

















From there I decided to go a bit more aggressive with the Surbuf pad and Menzerna FG400 then went back to the MF Cutting Pad with FG400 to finish it out.
That combo was a success! We were able to get 95% of the damage out. 

























Total time it took to get these results about 10 minutes, not too bad.

Enjoy


----------



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

Cracking job and great finish


----------



## danwel (Feb 18, 2007)

Wow,would've said that was a body shop job


----------



## mikeydee (May 4, 2010)

stunning


----------



## Ultra (Feb 25, 2006)

That most certainly saved the owner a few $$


----------



## absolute (Jan 19, 2010)

Very rewarding result there. Well played. Gorgeous colour too.


----------



## Luis (Sep 10, 2012)

:thumb: :thumb: :thumb:


----------



## stangalang (Nov 27, 2009)

Very very nice. Surprised you see the surbuf so much more aggressive!


----------



## BMW - AL (Dec 31, 2012)

Very impressive  I just got some Menzerna compound and i'm very, very impressed with it. Any idea how much paint you had to take off to correct that?

Alex


----------



## TopSport+ (Jul 22, 2012)

awesome finish


----------



## President Swirl (Oct 23, 2011)

Nice work mate, great save. Most of the body shops round here would have gone '' Oooooooooooooh, that's gonna need the bumper taking off and we'll need to get special paint delivered on a Unicorn and we'll need to have it in our ' special booth ' that runs off the tears of orphaned children, but I'm sure we can get it done before the next Ice age. ''


----------



## ADW111S (Aug 22, 2012)

Wow, what a great save!
bet the owner was well chuffed! really great work.


----------



## FFV Jonathan (Jun 30, 2012)

Great work.


----------



## tonyy (Jul 26, 2008)

Great job:thumb:


----------



## svended (Oct 7, 2011)

Very nicely done fella.


----------



## B17BLG (Jun 26, 2012)

nice mate! How much depth was taken off there?


----------



## steview (Sep 23, 2010)

Well done better the owner was over the moon


----------



## Rayner (Aug 16, 2012)

Wow, didn't expect that after the first pic! I've got one on mine like that which I've never really looked at too much as I thought that was it, may have to give it ago now...


----------



## impster (May 2, 2007)

fantastic result,


----------



## wash happy (Jan 11, 2013)

Great save


----------



## detailersdomain (Sep 13, 2006)

thanks everyone! I believe it was a couple of microns taken off


----------



## elfuego (Jan 16, 2012)

Great job! perfect result!


----------



## xJay1337 (Jul 20, 2012)

Yeah the finish is all very well but can't imagine much of the clearcoat is left..


----------



## absolute (Jan 19, 2010)

Would be interesting to know roughly how many microns. 

Clearcoats had a good skim but as Steve Davis would say, it was a shot to nothing.


----------



## DannyMair (Jan 18, 2013)

Wow top job. Would never even know it had been damaged


----------



## Demetrios (May 8, 2011)

Looool...owner must have been more shocked rather than surprised when he did see this result?

Great work


----------



## piotrtdi (May 3, 2011)

Fast finish, very good job


----------



## Black.MB (Aug 22, 2012)

Lucky one:thumb:


----------



## Bmpaul (Apr 12, 2010)

How the hell??? Hats off sir


----------



## -Simon- (Oct 29, 2010)

Great work!


----------



## teamdirtydog (Jun 17, 2012)

Was the owner happy? Looks good! 

Sent from my S3 using Tapatalk 2


----------

